# Bosch fixed Base Router Corosion



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a fixed base Bosch router model #1618 I have in a heated and air conditioned shop and it has soo much corrosion on the outside diameter where you have to move it up or down it is quite difficult to get it moved . The last time I took it apart and cleaned it up and it didn't take long to go right back the way it was .
I thought I seen where there has been so many of this that they had a recall on this router . But I did buy it new and it has been like this most of the time I have had it .
Has anyone else had this problem with this router ? Thanks Gene


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gene; that's incredible. It's like a rodent had peed on it. I say that because that's where I've seen that condition before. In my case it was in an old garage with no heating; rodents got in and nested around the object in question.

Are there any chemicals in and around the workshop, like ammonia for instance? Plant fertilizers? 
Have you talked to Bosch? Warranty or not, I'm sure they aren't thrilled to see articles like this popping up in public...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

That is awful looking.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Any other tools having the same problem or just the router?


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I know that if I store my pool chlorine in the garage I see more rust. The chemical storage idea may be a good place to start looking.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Do you have any old car battery's in the garage/shop on the floor just below where you store your router , that what it looks like to me..

===



Genel41 said:


> I have a fixed base Bosch router model #1618 I have in a heated and air conditioned shop and it has soo much corrosion on the outside diameter where you have to move it up or down it is quite difficult to get it moved . The last time I took it apart and cleaned it up and it didn't take long to go right back the way it was .
> I thought I seen where there has been so many of this that they had a recall on this router . But I did buy it new and it has been like this most of the time I have had it .
> Has anyone else had this problem with this router ? Thanks Gene


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I do not see this as "rust' but as a chemical reaction to a gas or fluid. 

Yes. I know rust is a chemical action...........

This is more than just a reaction to the moisture in the air.

What type of air-con are you using?


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Everybody has given a valid answer, but the solution is not that difficult; either fix it or buy a new one. If you are going to fix it, assuming it runs ok, then clean the corrosion with 600 grit wet/dry and a fine brass brush. Then spray with a water based polyurethane, you might want to go by a outboard motor dealer/repair to see what they use as this very much like lower unit saltwater corrosion or mouse pee. When through wax everything with cast iron wax and during the next storage period place in a cheap metal tool box with a evaporative rust preventor. I saw what appears to be a miniature patch of rust in photo 1. 

I have never seen corrosion such as this on any tool and it looks almost like 2 dissimilar metals but surely that is not the case, is the inside of the base in the same shape?

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Gene, I had a Bosch router that had a similar problem, but not as severe. What Bosch told me that it was a chemical reaction to the material when they manufactured the router. It was stored in my shop with many other routers and this was the only one that looked that way. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## kontra925 (Jun 29, 2006)

Gene, send in your motor to a Bosch Service Center, they will replace your magnesium motor canister with an aluminum one for no charge.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gene, hopefully Dave is correct about Bosch replacing it. It reminds me of magnesium alloy automotive parts that are exposed to salt on our roads in the winter. Eventually the metal completely loses its integrity and falls apart.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pool chlorine will ruin everything in the same room, years ago I had a drum of pool chlorine in a large store room along with a lot of yard tools and every thing in that room rusted and a electric sidewalk edger was so corroded, I had to throw it away. The edger was aluminum or some kind of cast light weight metal and it was so eaten up I could not adjust it and the motor barely would run.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

It is some kind of aluminum or magnesium I have 2 other Bosch plunge base routers right beside them with no problem . I cleaned it all off one day and sprayed saw top preservative on it but it did not stop .There is no pool chlorine or battery setting near . I will contact Bosch and send some pictures to them see what they say about it . Gene


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The router in question is a minimum of 12 years old. Bosch quit using magnesium cases for this reason. Bosch will replace the magnesium case with a new aluminum one at no charge, you pay the shipping. Send only the motor, keep your collet, base and all accessories.

You can see the magnesium corrosion on one of my 1617's in this photo. I had both of mine replaced at no charge.


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

*Bosch Router Corrosion*

My 1617 did the same thing. I couldn't use it in the fixed base, too much trouble to move even after cleaning and waxing. I now keep it in the plunge base so the corrosion problem doesn't affect anything anymore. It's a great router, just a ****ty cosmetic flaw that became a PITA. Hey, we're woodworkers! We can always find a work around to a problem. Pretty weird though for a great product line like Bosch.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

no other problem there is 2 Bosch 1613 plunge routers setting right beside this one


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I called Bosch one night about 8 PM I told the woman about my problem and she said she would set it up and email it to me with my address on it all I had to do is print it off . And they would pay the shipping both directions put a copy in the box and my address in side and put their address on the out side and take it to UPS . So it I took it today and would get it back soon . Gene


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You know you're dealing with a quality manufacturer when they'll do that. There are lots that would tell you it is out of warranty so too bad.


----------

